# Slick or no slick???



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

So I wanted to ask all the guys on here who have boats what they think about putting the slick on the bottom of the boat? My boat needs a paint job this year so I'm debating on if I should slick the bottom or not this is my first boat so I don't know the pros and cons so I'm hoping you guys can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36981-gatorglide-g2-sweet.html

Yes it's worth every cent. ;-) Simple to prep and apply, and makes loading/unloading a snap. You will notice a huge difference when you are running shallow water and dragging bottom, this stuff is the real deal. It also makes it easy to pull your boat over phrag. I have 3 full seasons on mine and it has held up great.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36981-gatorglide-g2-sweet.html
> 
> Yes it's worth every cent. ;-) Simple to prep and apply, and makes loading/unloading a snap. You will notice a huge difference when you are running shallow water and dragging bottom, this stuff is the real deal. It also makes it easy to pull your boat over phrag. I have 3 full seasons on mine and it has held up great.


So do you just put it on with the way the boat is now or do I need to sand the bottom first?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Light sanding (we used orbital sanders) wipe clean with acetone, mix the epoxy and roll on with a small foam roller. A little goes a long way with this stuff, it's simple to roll on. I believe we did 4 coats on each boat with a 1/2 gallon total. I think we paid $125 with shipping. I couldn't tell you what it costs now. If you decide to do it and want help let me know.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Light sanding (we used orbital sanders) wipe clean with acetone, mix the epoxy and roll on with a small foam roller. A little goes a long way with this stuff, it's simple to roll on. I believe we did 4 coats on each boat with a 1/2 gallon total. I think we paid $125 with shipping. I couldn't tell you what it costs now. If you decide to do it and want help let me know.


Ok cool yeah I got on there website last night it was like 112.00 for 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's slick stuff!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get it here with out paying shipping. this stuff is awesome and like fm said well worth the money spent.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

About 12 years ago, I turned my jon boat over and applied some of that stuff. It is still going strong, and very slick. I think mine was made by Fasco or something like that. I sanded the bottom with large grit sandpaper and then did the same prep work that Fowlmouth mentioned. Well worth the effort.
R


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> You can get it here with out paying shipping. this stuff is awesome and like fm said well worth the money spent.


Where do I buy it at here?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckilla said:


> Where do I buy it at here?


you can get it from chuck Harris at widow maker and his number is 801-725-6507.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you can get it from chuck Harris at widow maker and his number is 801-725-6507.


 I believe Chuck carries Wetlander not Gatorglide......That's good stuff too!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I myself use Quickslick. I get it right from the owner, his name is Brian, He's out of Florida. Really good guy and offers a really fair price. 95 bucks a gallon. 1 gallon did 4 coats on my 1648. 

Full disclosure, I don't think QS is as durable as the wetlander, but I think its by far the slipperiest product available so its kind of a trade off. If you don't want to order it out of Florida, I highly suggest going through Chuck. Hes good people and offers a great product! 

Bottom line, its ALL about prep!


----------

